# UV collectors sign in here! VUDU / FLIXSTER



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

I love UltraViolet movies http://www.uvvu.com

I have almost 200 UV movies and watch via Vudu on my Roku for my Projector and with Vudu on my Samsung Evolution Kit. I used to use Flixster on my Google TV which also works very good. I would love to stop using both and instead use Tivo to watch UV movies and get the Tivo Mini. If Tivo had UV support I would sell my Roku / and evolution kit to buy the Mini. I also have two Chromecasts, but they don't support UV movies yet either.

So you have a UV collection and want it on your new TIVO, please respond to this thread and let us know how many movies you have!

Also for people that don't know much about UV, if you want some movies cheap UV is perfect for you. On ebay UV movies - (HDX - blu-ray quality) cost between $4 and $6. which is 3x 4x cheaper than buying digital movies direct from amazon/itunes/or vudu itself. There are even a few online stores you can buy codes from. Another way to get UV movies with new movies, just buy them add the code to your account, then resale the discs. Most of them time you can get 95% of price back for just released movies.

GO TIVO AND GO UV!!! GO TIVO AND GO UV!!! GO TIVO AND GO UV!!!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I only have about 30 movies in UV, but I really like renting movies from VUDU so I hope they add that to TiVo.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I have 312 UV movies right now. While it'd be nice to have access via TiVo, it's not like it matters -- the TiVo is never going to replace the Blu-ray player, and the Blu-ray player provides access to VUDU and my UV collection. Plus I can also get to it via Roku, XBox 360, PS3 and my TV.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I could see eventually not needing a BD player. I rarely watch actual BDs anymore because of VUDU.


----------



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

Aye, I just sold my blu-ray player in anticipation for the xbox one / ps4. I sold my ps3 over a year ago...


----------



## brentil (Sep 9, 2011)

Dan203 said:


> I could see eventually not needing a BD player. I rarely watch actual BDs anymore because of VUDU.


That's my plan eventually. Especially with Vudu's disc-2-digital conversion process. I love the 50% off for converting 10 or more disks.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

about 200 here. I can never get good playback on my xbox 360. But they play back great on my Roku and BluRay player.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Dan203 said:


> I could see eventually not needing a BD player. I rarely watch actual BDs anymore because of VUDU.


Nice in concept. But of the 750+ DVD's and Blu-rays, I've converted all I can, except about 50-60 discs which don't get detected correctly that I suppose I'll take in to Walmart for conversion sometime). That leaves about 400 titles on disc without digital equivalents -- or at least without a way to obtain a reasonably priced digital equivalent. For any of that to remain useful, there'll be a need for a Blu-ray player of some sort, be it a stand-alone device or one that's part of a game console or other device, for quite some time. I suppose someone who had a player only for rental material is the sort who could manage without a player now or relatively soon.


----------



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

dswallow said:


> Nice in concept. But of the 750+ DVD's and Blu-rays, I've converted all I can, except about 50-60 discs which don't get detected correctly that I suppose I'll take in to Walmart for conversion sometime). That leaves about 400 titles on disc without digital equivalents -- or at least without a way to obtain a reasonably priced digital equivalent. For any of that to remain useful, there'll be a need for a Blu-ray player of some sort, be it a stand-alone device or one that's part of a game console or other device, for quite some time. I suppose someone who had a player only for rental material is the sort who could manage without a player now or relatively soon.


I am with you. I love UV and am up to about 250 conversions, but a lot of my older DVDs can't be looked up through the in-home program, and I have heard a slew of horror stories about having someone at WM be able to do the conversion for you.

I will say that for the first time, I am actually buying some movies on Vudu. Their sale prices on some things are really great. And, at least with Wal-Mart as an owner and UV support, I don't worry about them going under and losing my investment.


----------



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

On another note, I would love to have Vudu on Tivo and have said so many times before on these forums. However, it appears the same old same old is coming to the Roamio. 

Netflix is not my only stop any more for streaming. Vudu, Amazon Prime and Redbox Instant get more of my attention now.

Unless Tivo really cranks the Roamio up to Roku levels, I am not too excited. My Elites/Premieres are great as DVRs.


----------



## anthonymoody (Apr 29, 2008)

OT but in terms of purchasing high quality digital copies of movies, it's worth noting that iTunes occasionally has insane prices on bundles. For example about a week ago they had the 8 Harry Potter films, all extended editions, in HD, for $10. Not each. Total. All 10 original Star Trek films for $40. The 3 lotr for $10.

The prices didn't last long, but they definitely happened 

It's frustrating to me to have my digital collection spread across UV and iTunes, but such is life at the moment I guess.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

Until I can rent new releases for $1.50 a night like I can from Redbox my blu-ray player isn't going anywhere. Streaming rentals are currently way overpriced. If I want to rent Jack Reacher in HD I can pay Amazon, Apple or Vudu and insane $6 to see it. Or I can go to a Redbox and get it for $1.50. I'll stick with the Redbox and keep my Blu-ray player.

Oh and I recently noticed another scam by the movie industry. They basically forced Blockbuster out of business with the streaming options and now that there's no competition for non-new releases they don't offer many movies for rental on the streaming sites. Take a look at movies in the 2-4 years old period on itunes, amazon, or vudu. They're usually not available for rental. So the only way to watch the movie is to pay some exorbitant fee to buy the movie. Want to see The Next Three Days or Gone or Source Code (just movies I picked in the 2010-2011 release range), be prepared to pay $15-$20 now. 

Thankfully I have some good libraries near me that have replaced Blockbuster as the place I can get movies without spending a fortune. Personally, I liked it the old way a lot better than we have it now.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

NYHeel said:


> Want to see The Next Three Days or Gone or Source Code (just movies I picked in the 2010-2011 release range), be prepared to pay $15-$20 now


Source Code on Blu-ray is $9.99, and you could probably just resell it and get half that back if you were so inclined.

http://www.amazon.com/Source-Code-B...377096678&sr=8-1&keywords=source+code+blu-ray

But yeah, understand your point.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I don't own that many DVDs or BDs either. Maybe a 100 or so. I'm more of a renter, and for that they seem to have everything I want on VUDU.


----------



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

dswallow said:


> Source Code on Blu-ray is $9.99, and you could probably just resell it and get half that back if you were so inclined.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Source-Code-B...377096678&sr=8-1&keywords=source+code+blu-ray
> 
> But yeah, understand your point.


Yeah, and there is no rhyme or reason to the rent or buy choices. On Vudu, you can rent Source Code, but Next Three Days and Gone are buys only. However, movies like Gone in 60 Seconds is rental only.

On the Blu ray front, you can buy that copy and sell it for $5-6 plus the hassle of selling/packing/shipping that is about the same as just renting from Vudu. Or, you can just buy the digital copy for $13.

Now, if you went the first route, you could always convert it to digital for $2 and you'd basically get to rent yourself the BD and get to keep the digital copy for about $8.

I like having the Blu-Ray for my home theater, but love the convenience of Vudu. I can even download the movies onto my PC or I-pad for trips and carry a Roku with me when we go on vacation, etc.


----------



## mpack (Dec 29, 2013)

I've bought over 100 UVVU movies , mostly through VUDU. TiVo's lack of UVVU support is very backwards looking and discouraging. If tivo doesn't get VUDU or MGo or another UVVU streamer on board soon, I'm going to sell my TiVos with lifetime and go with a Roku for my needs instead.

Does anyone know why tivo hasn't supported UVVU streaming?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

mpack said:


> I've bought over 100 UVVU movies , mostly through VUDU. TiVo's lack of UVVU support is very backwards looking and discouraging. If tivo doesn't get VUDU or MGo or another UVVU streamer on board soon, I'm going to sell my TiVos with lifetime and go with a Roku for my needs instead.
> 
> Does anyone know why tivo hasn't supported UVVU streaming?


Because it doesn't fit with the Tivo mission, and that makes perfect sense to me, they don't want "cord cutters" they want you based around cable TV, and UV doesn't fit that mantra. They've committed to Amazon and Netflix, I really can't see them adding more streaming partners. IMNSHO of course...


----------



## Zu Nim (Apr 20, 2012)

dianebrat said:


> Because it doesn't fit with the Tivo mission, and that makes perfect sense to me, they don't want "cord cutters" they want you based around cable TV, and UV doesn't fit that mantra. They've committed to Amazon and Netflix, I really can't see them adding more streaming partners. IMNSHO of course...


I'm a cord cutter. Haven't had cable in a couple of years and I don't see myself going back unless something truly exceptional happens, like I can't watch regional Sunday sportsball OTA anymore. But I'd love to watch my UltraViolet collection via TiVo instead of using a different device. My parents could watch my UV movies on their own TiVos.

If TiVo didn't want cord cutters, they wouldn't offer the basic OTA Roamio or streaming partners at all. They spent a few years marketing as the "One Box". Even if cable MSOs are the primary goal now, TiVo can still offer a UV solution. I'm sure it's complicated by their cable partners because those partners want the movie rental income. But the more extra devices they push customers towards, the greater chance those customers realize they don't need cable or a DVR at all. (Of course, cablecos aren't great at long-term strategic thinking unless it involves regulations to help themselves or squash competitors.)


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Actually, the "one box" got dropped from marketing materials after the Premiere's initial failure. Not quickly enough to have those claims continue on here from those who remember the weak and buggy launch of the Premiere line. It seems to have been used more recently due to the Roamio success and new potential for third party apps.

mpack- you need to contact the app writer to help get tivo support. It is not simply a case of "build it, they will come". At this point, Tivo does not make the apps any more than Apple makes an app for a vendor.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

mpack said:


> I'm going to sell my TiVos with lifetime and go with a Roku for my needs instead.


I understand the desire for Vudu or MGo and think there is potential for Tivo to offer it in the future. However, I'm confused by your sentiment. Tivo is a DVR that offers some OTT apps. Not sure why you have a Tivo since you sound so ready to drop it for a Roku.


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

mpack said:


> I've bought over 100 UVVU movies , mostly through VUDU. TiVo's lack of UVVU support is very backwards looking and discouraging. If tivo doesn't get VUDU or MGo or another UVVU streamer on board soon, I'm going to sell my TiVos with lifetime and go with a Roku for my needs instead.
> 
> Does anyone know why tivo hasn't supported UVVU streaming?


When I looked into this I saw you already found the TiVo thread in forums.Vudu.com  as well as started an all new thread below. So the only thing left to ask is how much do you want for the Roamio+LT?



mpack said:


> Tivo owners are being held back by the lack of a built in UVVU streaming service. I thought it would come with the new hardware, but so far it it's a no show. I do almost all of my movie watching through UVVU streamers (mostly VUDU on my ps3). I'd love to watch my movies mor conveniently through my TiVo's. Thi is a big issue for my family's entertainment. With the improvements Roku has made with the Roku 3, I may switch to them if tivo doesn't add UVVU streaming soon. Please add UVVU streaming now!(or at least tell us if/when it is coming)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

jrtroo said:


> mpack- you need to contact the app writer to help get tivo support. It is not simply a case of "build it, they will come". At this point, Tivo does not make the apps any more than Apple makes an app for a vendor.


Microsoft actually started doing this. They started paying for the development of Windows 8 versions of popular apps in an effort to make the platform more attractive. However even then only some app makers took them up on it.


----------



## diek (Jan 11, 2014)

I only have about 10 movies in UV, but I really like renting movies from VUDU so I hope they add that to TiVo.


----------



## dochsale (Mar 12, 2014)

Hello, I see VUDU codes for $2 and seen people selling movies from VUDU for $6 on auctions, how to resell movie that you can buy on vudu.com ?


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

dochsale said:


> Hello, I see VUDU codes for $2 and seen people selling movies from VUDU for $6 on auctions, how to resell movie that you can buy on vudu.com ?


They are selling the codes that come with the Blu-ray Disc or DVD that you buy in stores.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## godsey1 (Jan 23, 2014)

I have 521 movies on my VuDu account, and would love to see this app on my Roamio. Most of the time we watch VuDu through my PS3, but I don't want to wear it out just watching movies (it is the 60 gb system that is backwards compatible). We bought a new Sony bluray player that is 3D, but it doesn't play very well with VuDu. Come on Tivo and add this to our Roamio's,

Tony


----------



## rburriel (Dec 14, 2007)

1201 movies in my Vudu account (and an assortment of TV shows). I sure would love to see a Vudu app in Tivo. I hear the Tivo Summer Update has been released today. I assume it *doesn't* include a Vudu app? But now there's buzz around an upcoming Android app. How about Yahoo Screen? I'm going to need something for watching "Community".


----------



## mumpower (Jul 24, 2003)

I too have over a thousand movies in my Vudu/UV account and wish that TiVo would implement direct access for the service. It's a glaring omission imo.


----------



## kinggabbo (Dec 20, 2007)

I would love a Vudu app for Tivo as well.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

I have about 170 UV movies, accessible through Vudu or Flixter. I would prefer TiVo not try to add this service and others since it presents risk other far more important things like reliable DVR service could be impacted negatively. Who knows if the box could stream a 9Mbps HDX movie while properly recording something. It isn't like TiVos are powerful devices able to do anything imaginable. I wouldn't use Vudu with TiVo if it was added and don't use TiVo for Netflix or any other internet streaming as is.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Chris Gerhard said:


> I have about 170 UV movies, accessible through Vudu or Flixter. I would prefer TiVo not try to add this service and others since it presents risk other far more important things like reliable DVR service could be impacted negatively. Who knows if the box could stream a 9Mbps HDX movie while properly recording something. It isn't like TiVos are powerful devices able to do anything imaginable. I wouldn't use Vudu with TiVo if it was added and don't use TiVo for Netflix or any other internet streaming as is.


There's nothing about VuDu that'd push the hardware any worse than Netflix or the other half-dozen or so video services it supports already do, including On-Demand.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

dswallow said:


> There's nothing about VuDu that'd push the hardware any worse than Netflix or the other half-dozen or so video services it supports already do, including On-Demand.


I believe VuDu requires 9 Mbps download for its highest quality streams, while Netflix peaks at 5.8 Mbps and Amazon streams HD at 2.8 Mbps (!). Of course all of them will fall back to lower bitrates -- with reduced PQ.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

dlfl said:


> I believe VuDu requires 9 Mbps download for its highest quality streams, while Netflix peaks at 5.8 Mbps and Amazon streams HD at 2.8 Mbps (!). Of course all of them will fall back to lower bitrates -- with reduced PQ.


It's not like 9Mbps even approaches typical HD cable or OTA digital bandwidth.

But in any case...

http://www.vudu.com/faq.html

What are my bandwidth requirements?

Bandwidth requirements are as follows:
HD - 2.25mbps or higher
HDX - 4.5mbps or higher


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

Along the same lines, does anyone know what kind of bandwidth Comcast uses for its HD VOD?


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

dswallow said:


> It's not like 9Mbps even approaches typical HD cable or OTA digital bandwidth.
> 
> But in any case...
> 
> ...


Looks like my 9 Mbps requirement for Vudu was incorrect. I don't use Vudu but I did the speed test on my Panasonic BR player Vudu app. IIRC the HDX speed range started at 4.5 and went up to 9 (??), which is where I got the 9 from.

Comparing bitrate requirements for Vudu and OTA or typical cable is an apples-and-oranges thing since Vudu uses H.264 encoding while the others use MPEG2. Vudu at 9 Mbps may well provide PQ equivalent to OTA at 15 Mbps.


----------



## mumpower (Jul 24, 2003)

Now that this is settled, I reiterate that adding Vudu to the My Shows menu is something that needs to happen.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Chris Gerhard said:


> I have about 170 UV movies, accessible through Vudu or Flixter. I would prefer TiVo not try to add this service and others since it presents risk other far more important things like reliable DVR service could be impacted negatively. Who knows if the box could stream a 9Mbps HDX movie while properly recording something. It isn't like TiVos are powerful devices able to do anything imaginable. I wouldn't use Vudu with TiVo if it was added and don't use TiVo for Netflix or any other internet streaming as is.


I wouldn't worry to much about those concerns with a Roamio.

I only have access to Frontier DSL and my 6Mbps service drops to 1-2 Mbps every evening (sometimes it goes below 1Mbps) so streaming doesn't work for me. I have 133 UV movies and would love to see Vudu added to my Roamio with the ability to down load movies like on a computer or PS3. Right now I have to download the movies to a PC and watch them from there not really an issue but it would be easier on my TiVo.


----------



## kinggabbo (Dec 20, 2007)

Bump for Vudu!!!!


----------



## dalabera (Jan 10, 2013)

kinggabbo said:


> Bump for Vudu!!!!


I know it will be nice to Vudu in our Tivos, however I did some comparisons and found out that Amazon instant video give you better prices.

My opinion is that they get some benefits from the rental/buying of movies so why put another competitor, which could complicate things....

One huge benefit that Vudu offers is the option to redeem your UVVU movies and then streaming them whenever you want.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

November: Amazon Instant & Vudu Coming To TiVo


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

I'm an Amazon Prime customer, and also have 380 movies in my VUDU collection, so I'm really happy about this news


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Fofer said:


> November: Amazon Instant & Vudu Coming To TiVo


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=520484


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Yes, I saw that. I also saw outdated, incomplete discussion in here about the big news, so I posted the link for those who might not have seen it.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

Fofer said:


> Yes, I saw that. I also saw outdated, incomplete discussion in here about the big news, so I posted the link for those who might not have seen it.


welcome to 4 weeks ago


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

spaldingclan said:


> welcome to 4 weeks ago


Welcome to Internet discussion forums where not every thread gets all the updated information every day, and contributors like myself are the ones who help share information. Sheesh.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Fofer said:


> Welcome to Internet discussion forums where not every thread gets all the updated information every day, and contributors like myself are the ones who help share information. Sheesh.


It's not always about just the announcement, or even some sort of subtle/not-subtle commentary that the discussion belongs elsewhere.

But if one might be interested, there is a thread with other information and other contributions to check out. So there's nothing wrong with posting the info in different threads, and there's nothing wrong with pointing to other threads with other discussion going on about the info.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Agreed. 

spaldingclan's reply came off a bit snarky though, that's all. Jeeters' was fine. Sorry if I came off as argumentative myself.


----------



## DEC2955 (May 3, 2009)

?? I thought that the FALL UPDATE was going to have a VUDU player? &#55357;&#56877;


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

DEC2955 said:


> ?? I thought that the FALL UPDATE was going to have a VUDU player? &#55357;&#56877;


That was speculation on folk's part here, not an announcement from TiVo.

The _latest_ speculation is that it _MAY_ appear in the November update.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I have it on pretty good authority that it's being tested right now and is almost certainly going to be part of the November update. Still unsure about Amazon though, that may not make the cut.


----------



## bootman_head_fi (Aug 3, 2008)

DigitalDawn said:


> Along the same lines, does anyone know what kind of bandwidth Comcast uses for its HD VOD?


It depends if you mean linear video VOD or IP VOP.

Video VOD on their STB for HD content can range from 12-19M (MPEG2) depending on the content. (yes some movies are higher than others)

Now IP VOD using their app or over a browser will vary depending on internet conditions at the time but it uses a variable bitrate algorithm that can go up to 5M. (not 100% sure of the format but it isn't MPEG2!)

The older MPEG2 for video VOD is still in use for legacy STB compatibility.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

On a more general note, since I'm new to Vudu/Flixster.....what's the benefit of using these services compared to renting/owning through either iTunes or Amazon? Is the quality better?

I know (or at least I think I do) that if a movie has Ultraviolet rights, then it gets added to your UV account and you can access it via multiple services.

Thanks for any help.....my brain is spinning a bit.

-Kevin


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Well for me Ultraviolet / VUDU just became my preferred repository. My wife likes to buy the Blu Ray, use the code to get a digital copy and sell it at the half price book store. She seems to think she is getting a bargain over simply purchasing the digital copy outright. 

I was playing with this the other day - I can use a QR reader on my phone and it will immediately register in my Ultraviolet library. Pretty slick and actually faster than changing the TV input to the DVD player! 

I can't wait to try this on my TiVo!


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

kbmb said:


> On a more general note, since I'm new to Vudu/Flixster.....what's the benefit of using these services compared to renting/owning through either iTunes or Amazon? Is the quality better?


For me the tipping point was VUDU's "Disc to Digital" program and promo. $1 to convert already-owned Blu Ray's and $2.50 for DVD's (so long as they're on the list and you do 10 or more at a time.) Thus far I've built a 400+ title library, and I love it. VUDU and the other UV partners (Target, Flixster, CinemaNow, etc.) means I can access this content on many more devices than just iOS/AppleTV or Amazon Fire. It seems to be the most universal platform for this sort of thing right now. And the quality is great.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

bradleys said:


> I was playing with this the other day - I can use a QR reader on my phone and it will immediately register in my Ultraviolet library. Pretty slick and actually faster than changing the TV input to the DVD player!


Tell me more about this? What app and what service are you using with this QR code? Does it just go to a UV title you already have, or are you actually adding it that way? This is the first I've heard of such a thing and I am intrigued


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks for the answers so far.

So with Vudu, if you buy a movie that has Ultraviolet rights, that just means it gets added to your UV account and any app that can access your UV account can play those titles. But there are also Vudu titles that are Vudu only correct?

-Kevin


----------



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

@Fofer
I'm interested in this. I've got probably around 50 blu-rays and would like to get in on building my UV account. What steps do I need to take in converting them? (especially for a buck each)

Do future Blu-ray purchases cost anything when adding them to your UV collection?

Thanks!


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

skid71 said:


> @Fofer
> I'm interested in this. I've got probably around 50 blu-rays and would like to get in on building my UV account. What steps do I need to take in converting them? (especially for a buck each)
> 
> Do future Blu-ray purchases cost anything when adding them to your UV collection?
> ...


Might want to browse this page:
http://www.vudu.com/in_home_disc_to_digital.html

Also for @Fofer or anyone else.....when you do this.....it's not actually converting your disc locally is it? Is it just scanning the disc and then adding the digital copy to your library?

-Kevin


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

kbmb said:


> Might want to browse this page:
> http://www.vudu.com/in_home_disc_to_digital.html
> 
> Also for @Fofer or anyone else.....when you do this.....it's not actually converting your disc locally is it? Is it just scanning the disc and then adding the digital copy to your library?
> ...


That is correct. It just scans the disk, identifies if the show digitally available, determines that it isn't a rental copy and adds it to your library. If it is an SD DVD you have the option to upgrade to HD for an additional fee.


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

skid71 said:


> @Fofer
> I'm interested in this. I've got probably around 50 blu-rays and would like to get in on building my UV account. What steps do I need to take in converting them? (especially for a buck each)
> 
> Do future Blu-ray purchases cost anything when adding them to your UV collection?
> ...


The first question has been answered above, but as to the second: if you buy the disc and it includes a "UV Digital Copy" then you can enter that code and it will be added to your UV digital locker, which you can access through Vudu. If the disc is a DVD, your UV code gets you the SD version, Blu-Rays get you the HD (Vudu calls it HDX, which is 1080p).


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

bradleys said:


> That is correct. It just scans the disk, identifies if the show digitally available, determines that it isn't a rental copy and adds it to your library. If it is an SD DVD you have the option to upgrade to HD for an additional fee.


What stops people from sharing discs and paying the fee to add it to your library?

-Kevin


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

And what are the best iOS apps for watching Vudu/UV content? Any of them allow downloads?

-Kevin


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

VUDU has a free IOS app and it does allow downloads.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

bradleys said:


> VUDU has a free IOS app and it does allow downloads.


Thanks!

I'm guessing with so many people using Vudu....they are trust worthy....as far as entering a credit card they are legit? They are owned by Walmart correct?

-Kevin


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

bradleys said:


> VUDU has a free IOS app and it does allow downloads.


What app are you using, as mentioned previously, to scan QR codes of disks?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I just have a generic app called QR reader, any reader will work. The QR code comes in the BD disk packaging. 

The first time you use it, it will ask for your Ultraviolet login information - every time you use it after it will simply take you to an option page to select a specific Ultraviolet environment - I choose Vudu (flixter is another) and it is done. Literally takes just a couple of seconds.

Having this on my Roamio is going to be huge for me!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

kbmb said:


> What stops people from sharing discs and paying the fee to add it to your library?
> 
> -Kevin


Nothing but your morals. Some people even check out DVDs from the library and use Disc To Digital to convert them into their personal UV collection. Rental discs (Redbox, Netflix, etc...) are special and can be detected, but libraries typically buy retail copies of the disc so they work fine.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

kbmb said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm guessing with so many people using Vudu....they are trust worthy....as far as entering a credit card they are legit? They are owned by Walmart correct?
> 
> -Kevin


Yes they are owned by Walmart so they're completely legit. I've been using them for a few years now to rent movies. The UI isn't great (on my smart TV) but the video/audio quality is excellent and I never have issues streaming. (I tried M-go for a while and it was a POS)


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> Yes they are owned by Walmart so they're completely legit. I've been using them for a few years now to rent movies. The UI isn't great (on my smart TV) but the video/audio quality is excellent and I never have issues streaming. (I tried M-go for a while and it was a POS)


Thanks Dan. I did just add my details to my account to get the 5 free movies. Actually had a couple we hadn't seen yet.

Can wait to try this on the Tivo!

-Kevin


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Do they offer the free movies in HD now? Back when I signed up (years ago) I got like 11 free movies but they're all SD and I can't stand watching SD anymore. Worse yet there is no way to delete them from your account and no way to upgrade them to HD unless you want to buy full price.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> Do they offer the free movies in HD now? Back when I signed up (years ago) I got like 11 free movies but they're all SD and I can't stand watching SD anymore. Worse yet there is no way to delete them from your account and no way to upgrade them to HD unless you want to buy full price.


Yes, all HDX, but there are only like 20 movies available:
http://www.vudu.com/account_promotion.html

Was kind of like....ok, why not their free. The kids like Independence Day and the wife and I hadn't seen a couple others.

EDIT: And they offer you 3 movies for $5 each from a select list.

-Kevin


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

bradleys said:


> I just have a generic app called QR reader, any reader will work. The QR code comes in the BD disk packaging.
> 
> The first time you use it, it will ask for your Ultraviolet login information - every time you use it after it will simply take you to an option page to select a specific Ultraviolet environment - I choose Vudu (flixter is another) and it is done. Literally takes just a couple of seconds.
> 
> Having this on my Roamio is going to be huge for me!


So this is for redeeming the "Digital Copy" versions of Blu Rays you've already bought? Rather than entering the code into a website, you use the QR code? I'm still not understanding how "any reader" will work. Does it just redirect you to a website, with your code pre-entered to a registration field?

Sorry for all the questions, I've redeemed more than 25 of these Digital Copies and have never come across a QR code. I'd love to try this, but still don't understand it


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Dan203 said:


> Nothing but your morals. Some people even check out DVDs from the library and use Disc To Digital to convert them into their personal UV collection. *Rental discs (Redbox, Netflix, etc...) are special and can be detected*, but libraries typically buy retail copies of the disc so they work fine.


As a test I actually tried this once, because the disk looked the same to me as one I'd buy in a store. I wondered if there was invisible coding or something embedded in the disk to differentiate it. And lo and behold, the VUDUToGo app had no problem recognizing the Blu Ray I had received from Netflix, and offered me the opportunity to to add it to my VUDU D2D queue. I declined. Just sayin'. Maybe Redbox is different? I dunno. But with that test, Netflix's disk was no different than a retail one.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Fofer said:


> So this is for redeeming the "Digital Copy" versions of Blu Rays you've already bought? Rather than entering the code into a website, you use the QR code? I'm still not understanding how "any reader" will work. Does it just redirect you to a website, with your code pre-entered to a registration field?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, I've redeemed more than 25 of these Digital Copies and have never come across a QR code. I'd love to try this, but still don't understand it


Yep, you got it. The QR Code just redirects you to website for that specific movie, with your specific credentials.

I have used the redemption code in the past, but all the new ones come with the QR code and it makes it a lot easier!


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Gotcha. For some reason I was thinking it was some sort of UV-specific app with integrated QR reader for redemption. Thanks for the explanation. :up:


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Fofer said:


> Gotcha. For some reason I was thinking it was some sort of UV-specific app with integrated QR reader for redemption. Thanks for the explanation. :up:


That would be cool - they should build one. Or integrate it into the Walmart app...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Fofer said:


> As a test I actually tried this once, because the disk looked the same to me as one I'd buy in a store. I wondered if there was invisible coding or something embedded in the disk to differentiate it. And lo and behold, the VUDUToGo app had no problem recognizing the Blu Ray I had received from Netflix, and offered me the opportunity to to add it to my VUDU D2D queue. I declined. Just sayin'. Maybe Redbox is different? I dunno. But with that test, Netflix's disk was no different than a retail one.


Depends on the movie. Some are retail discs, some are special rental copies. I tried with a rental disc once, which was obviously a special rental disc, and it rejected it.


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> Depends on the movie. Some are retail discs, some are special rental copies. I tried with a rental disc once, which was obviously a special rental disc, and it rejected it.


Exactly. Some studios don't produce rental versions of their films so Netflix buys the retail copy.


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

Vudu was formally announced on TiVo's site this morning. Linkage:

http://blog.tivo.com/2014/10/vudu-launches-on-tivo/


----------



## muzzymate (Sep 2, 2004)

kbmb said:


> Yes, all HDX, but there are only like 20 movies available:
> http://www.vudu.com/account_promotion.html


Thanks! Even though I already had a Vudu account, it let me add 5 HDX movies to my account thru the link you provided.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

muzzymate said:


> Thanks! Even though I already had a Vudu account, it let me add 5 HDX movies to my account thru the link you provided.


Sweet!

-Kevin


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

Update from Margret.

When asked if Vudu was live yet for 20.4.5 people, she said:



> I expect it to appear this evening on boxes that have already installed 20.4.5.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/527851722228498432


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

muzzymate said:


> Thanks! Even though I already had a Vudu account, it let me add 5 HDX movies to my account thru the link you provided.


I'll guess that's because you didn't add 5 free ones when you first signed up?


----------



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

muzzymate said:


> Thanks! Even though I already had a Vudu account, it let me add 5 HDX movies to my account thru the link you provided.


I'm trying to get the 5 free (I've already got an account too)
How did you achieve this?
I logged in but cannot find eligible promotions under my account info.

Thanks


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey, I just got the 5 free HDX movies, too! I have a load of SD ones from when I signed up a year or two ago.... just clicked the link, had to give up my credit card info, but got 5 freebies!

(as linked above... http://www.vudu.com/account_promotion.html )

Wish you could upgrade the freebie SD movies to HD for a discount :-/


----------



## AnsonMyPants (Mar 26, 2015)

Hello, I am new here and I stumbled across this post. I have tons and tons of ultraviolet, ITUNES, Disney slips from Blurays. Is it against the rules to sell them by chance?


----------

